# Goldtex: The Squat with a view



## Soldat222 (Dec 12, 2012)

Currently this place is undergoing renovation into condos and is the center of a big union battle over the use on non union labor. However, for years this was the squat with the best view in the city. I give you, Goldtex.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20


----------



## urchin (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice. Makes me want to upload photos of a place in my friend's town that's been squattable for years.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 12, 2012)

sweeet!..... mmmm, i love philly


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 12, 2012)

This looks like the kind of place I'd like to stay.

Thanks for waiting to blow it up after it was to undergo renovation.


----------



## Soldat222 (Dec 12, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> This looks like the kind of place I'd like to stay.
> 
> Thanks for waiting to blow it up after it was to undergo renovation.


 
No doubt man. 

Its been unacceptable to our type for probably a year now and work is well underway so its gone for good. 3 or so years ago work began there too but fell apart and it became a squat again, but this time its done for good. 

http://hiddencityphila.org/2012/09/goldtex-protests-at-an-end/


----------



## outskirts (Dec 22, 2012)

That one shot of your's has a nice view of the abandoned elevated rail line. Those old tracks are now blown the fuck up, it's like a hipster dog park now! 
By the way, great pics you got there, and that's cool that you waited to post them till the place was finally off limits for good.


----------



## Soldat222 (Dec 22, 2012)

outskirts said:


> That one shot of your's has a nice view of the abandoned elevated rail line. Those old tracks are now blown the fuck up, it's like a hipster dog park now!
> By the way, great pics you got there, and that's cool that you waited to post them till the place was finally off limits for good.


 
They are planning on converting the old RR viaduct next door to a park too. The neighborhood is changing and so is the world. All my old spots in the city that used to be off the map and closely guarded secrets by a few who knew are now blown the fuck up online thanks to Flikr and shit. I was with some people hanging on top of the Divine Lorraine just before it got bricked up and a half dozen superdouche hipsters showed up with their retarded clothes and retro cameras. I was tempted to start the worlds highest stakes game of king of the hill ever played. I keep all my new shit real close to the chest these days.


----------



## Noble Savage (Dec 23, 2012)

#11 and #19 are my favorites...great eye!


----------

